#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Dare 2 Describe!       give ur thoughts abt engineering study-life cycle...

## shailendra

how would you like to describe your whole engineering- study-life  pattern(including subjects,marks,practicles,labs,seminars,GD,technical  presentations,prep for placement,ur friendship at college,ur masti at  colleege,teachers suggestions,advices,ur placement offer @ compnies and finally when u left d college  attended farewell..nd after that  what u miss more and more.) ur like  dislike @ college ur interesting  subjects,ur new thought to do smthing  new ,smthing different..
so frndz whr r u?..cm nd describe !!!!!!!!!! :Laie_69:

thnx! 		:Laie_69:





  Similar Threads: Tutorials on Life Cycle Costing and Reliability Engineering A Preliminary Life Cycle Assesment Of Pem Fuel Cell Powered Automobiles Computer Science study makes life simple Dare 2 Describe! Give ur thoughts abt engineering study-life cycle...

----------


## Saumya

Well this is a nice initiative [MENTION=2392]shailendra[/MENTION]...for me the engineering cycle started from class 10th onwards...my parents wanted me to study..i didnt quite like it!!

Finally screwed up all my exams and landed at amity univ...life has been good here..made some really good friends here..welll..studied a bit as well..placements..hmm..hopefully next year will hv one too!

Dislike: i nvr gt to live the hostel life!  :(:

----------


## shailendra

thanx Saumya!!!!..........wish u all d best for next step u can say ur final round of engineering study "ur campus placement"!

----------


## aaron

thanks dear....great

----------


## [FE].Zatak

not yet had much engineering life.. ;)

All iZ Well  :D: 

ps: thread misplaced. wrong section.

----------


## shailendra

leave it dude. fisrt get experience of engineering life. .... .lolz :):

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

> not yet had much engineering life.. ;)
> 
> All iZ Well 
> 
> ps: thread misplaced. wrong section.


Thread moved to "FaaDoOEngineers ke Kisse" section..!

----------

